# Gothenburg ?



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Off to stay in a Gothenburg for a day, for the first time, in a couple of days from now.

Any recommendations for good coffee in and around the city centre ?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Markk said:


> Off to stay in a Gothenburg for a day, for the first time, in a couple of days from now.
> 
> Any recommendations for good coffee in and around the city centre ?


I was going to say look out for Batman







, but it's not quite the same place is it.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> I was going to say look out for Batman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha Ha ! Well Turkish Airlines have been advertising flights to Gotham City just recently so I suppose any recommendations for there might come in use as well


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing Da Matteo mentioned a lot.

No experience of them myself though


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks, that looks interesting, I'll see if I can find one and report back.


----------



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

Johan and Nystrom had a cool place in Stockholm and Helsinki when I was over during Easter, if there is one in Gothenburg I would definitely recommend. Great selection of filter, they had a delicious Geisha on V60.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Okay......so it turns out that Gothenburg is full of places for coffee. Espresso machines everywhere, I even saw a nice two group machine sitting on the counter of a ladies hair salon (but I didn't need a haircut so not an option







).

There are the usual Scandinavian chains (Costa/Nero equivalents) such as Espresso House, Joe and the Juice, Wayne's Coffee and many small independents. There were a couple that looked promising in the old covered food market (Saluhallen) where you can also stop for a nice lunchtime meal or snack.

However, I managed to stay focused and sought out one of the three branches of Da Matteo, the one in the little passageway called 'Victoriapassagen'. I did also pass by the larger branch, a short distance away, at Magasinsgatan and that also has more outdoor seating for the warmer weather and is on a square which had several food trucks out at lunchtime. I ordered an Americano and it was made on a four group machine with considerable care. I also watched the barista pour some really perfect 'classic' latte art for another customer. My coffee was from their 1993 KLASSISK espresso blend and was very good. Quite unusual, it had chocolate but was also really 'juicy'. I had a nice piece of their carrot cake which was obviously freshly made. The place had quite a gritty industrial feel to it, with steel topped tables but also cosy and relaxed. Definitely recommend a visit for the coffee alone.

Later I stopped by Viktors Kaffe on Geijersgatan (street name) just around the corner from the concert hall. The barista pulled me an excellent double macchiato, on a two group La Marzocco, taking a great deal of care and even using an O.C.D. tool. Not having seen the O.C.D. before (and not having a queue behind me) I asked about it and he enthusiastically explained it demonstrating how it worked. He was obviously totally passionate about his trade and interested in experimenting. They had also had Chemex filter coffee options available. Comfortable and pleasant little place and I suspect I'll revisit next time I'm in Gothenburg.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A nice write up, and glad the coffee at Da Matteo lived up to it's expectations


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great write up. I bumped into one of the Da Matteo baristas in Drop in Stockholm in Feb last year - he was looking at how Drop were doing it to see what they could learn from. 100% commitment to producing great coffee.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you chaps and thank you for the 'point' towards Da Matteo.

Phil, did the barista you met have an extraordinarily long beard by any chance ?

Just remembered I took a quick snap but not great I'm afraid....


----------

